# Battery Choices



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh many wise ones...









A question from the ranks of newbie.
I have noted that a number of Outbackers are opting for a pair of 6 volt batteries (wired in series, I assume) over a 12 volt. What is the advantage of this?

Is it a charging issue? Cost?

Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Try reading this, it seems to have helped many others.

The 12 volt side of life

I can't offer any first hand experience, as my wife won't camp without full hookups.....yet, I'm working on it.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You will have more juice (amp hours) for camping longer with 2-6 volt batteries.

I just bought them at SAMS CLUB for around $60 each if I remember right.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My setup Dual Interstate 6 volts, wired in series with 4 AWG wire.

Advantages:
Larger capacity, much longer runtimes
True deep cycle battery

Disadvantages:
Additional weight (2 batteries, each around 60 pounds)
Cost (2 batteries, I paid $72 each)

I can go all weekend just on battery power. We hardly have sites with any hookups. We don't have a tv or any other power draining items either. Absoultely love the system.

There are many technical articles to read to get info from.

Basically, are you going to camp without electric? If not then I wouldn't bother. I do 80% without electric, so it works for our style of camping.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've always had the dual 6v battery setup on my campers, gives me the extra amp hours to go a full weekend plus and not to be freaking out when the lights are on. I use a deep cycle battery charger to top off the batteries before I go, and then when I return. The on board charger doesn't condition the battery as good, and taking care of them will make them last a lot longer. The Outback is setup well for it since it has the dual battery trays. The 12v side of Life weblink above is a great resource to keep around and read a few times.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I ordered my outback from the dealer with 2 6v so that I would not be dependent on hookups for short excursions. I will probably end up getting a small generator to extend the off grid ability but for now the 6v should be plenty.

Jared


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi PDX, I also switched from two 12 volt batteries to two six volt for several reasons.
advantages,
totally different design, six volt batts have larger internal plates and are made to be discharged and recharged over and over without hurting them.
They are a true deep cycle battery so you have all amp/hours for useage.
They have a longer life time then 12 volt batteries, if maintained correctly.

disadvantages,
they weigh more
if one goes bad you do not have a 12 volt system

Switching on you a little bit here, like has been mentioned no matter what setup you use cables are very important. The setup I had when I had two 12 volt batts. was incorrect, it worked but not to my liking. They had the batteries connected in paralell using a 10 awg wire, this is undersized, they should be min. 6 awg if not larger. Also I contacted Paralax, the manufacture of our converters and talked to their service techs. This is what the recommended for complete charging. 
The paralax converter has the ability to put out 55 amps minus any useage when charging(lights, pump,ect). The converter will charge untill batteries reach set point then go into maintain mode, lower amp output.. It's a good unit, others make better, some make worse. One thing they stressed was in order to maximize the charging you should have a two wire system, 12 volt plus and 12 volt neg. running from the converter directlly to the batteries and these wires should be min. of 6 awg. stranded wire. The Outback uses a frame ground for the charging, again it will work but if there are any loose connection or rust you lower your charge rate. Keystone did install the correct size pos. wire and made it easy to install the neg. wire. At the batteries the ground connects to the frame and if you look at the frame under the refrige/converter you will see another lug with a white wire. All that is needed to be done is connect the two togethere and you have the best path for charging. Getting a little long winded so I will let it be at this point. I hope this helps you understand how your charging system works and some improvment that can be made. Kirk


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is information overload.....










12 Volt info










Battery Maintenance

Battery info


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Another link for ya, less technical and more just my experience...

Dual 6V Trojan T-125 Upgrade Report

Chet.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

OK, for the totally non-technical and uninformed opinion. We still have the one battery option and have camped with no hookups many times. We have never had any problems making through the weekend, even running the furnace.

I have a hard time believing that my husband and teenagers are energy efficient... I'm sure they turned lights on whenever they wanted, and I know that they use the radio/cd player.

If it were me, I'd consider changing if I needed to replace the 12v, but I sure wouldn't take a good 12v out and replace it....

just my techno-dumb opinion


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As I expected, once again I find Outbackers.com to be an invaluable source of information and wisdom!









Thanks for the info on this. It is a big help.

We rarely camp in situations without shore power available, but this will be good to keep in mind.

Mostly, I was just curious about why...And now I know.









Thanks again, and Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

second post


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

3 summers with Trojan T-105 6v batteries with cutoff switch. We pushed them to the max once this past summer and got 4.5 days dry camping. Normal use of lights, 12 v car stereo and waterpump but no furnace. We did use our 1000W inverter 4 times for the espresso machine







.


----------

